# Ash handrail cut with Yonico router bits



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Did it take a lot of passes? What kind of router setup are you using?

Great job, by the way. Glad the bits worked out for you.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

They look pretty substantial. Nice results.


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

Good looking rail.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been waiting to make some railings going down to my basement to replace the 2×4 and this might just get me to pull the trigger and make my own. Can ask why the dado in the bottom?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Clean work exelectrician!

What speed did you use on the router for the round over?


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice work, exelectrician.

I use a number of Yonico bits myself, and they work very well for me.

I have the same questions as the others: how many passes? what kind of router? hand held or table mounted? what speed? and, of course, why the dado in the bottom?


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I am amazed in the interest in the thread guys , 
The speed was the one step above lowest for a DeWalt DW624 I think about 12000 RPM. I took two passes for each cut and heavy feather board pressure down and to the side fence for each pass on my old Rockler router table. 
Note,, you must have at least two pairs of hands helping with steady and constant feed because any hesitation on the last pass WILL leave a dent in the rail, (takes a lot of sanding to remove)
The dado in the bottom was for the balusters, which fit in between 1 1/4" buy 1/4" fillets, still getting the final photos done for the project post.


----------

